# Can someone please post an EI2 clean Nandroid?



## nagmier (Nov 27, 2011)

I flashed the EK1 leak and during an unrelated event deleted my EI2 nandroid backup... could someone please do me a favor and post a clean (factory reset) EI2 nandroid so that I can try a few things Thanks in Advance


----------



## Synzael (Dec 28, 2011)

This should be El2 Clean. 95% sure and damn its only 5kb too big for the forum uploader
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4HZ85A8X
EDIT: El2 is the stock kernel mine came with, EK1 is most subsequent versions AFAIK.


----------



## skategeezer (Jun 29, 2011)

Synzael said:


> This should be EL2 Clean. 95% sure and damn its only 5kb too big for the forum uploader
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4HZ85A8X


Is this EI2 or EL2?

EL2 would be a whole new build (leak).


----------



## aeidian (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm interested in this too. Back when I flashed roms on the D2 we had a sbf. After asking some questions people replied that we don't have anything to return our phones to out of the box stock/pre root/pre rom. Makes me iffy about flashing if I can't get it back to legit stock.


----------



## knightcrusader (Oct 14, 2011)

We have images floating around of the stock kernel, recovery, and /system... which is all we are messing with at the moment so it should be all we need to restore. But I agree with you, we need an odin of a production release just to be safe. (Samsung Odin ~ Motorola SBF)


----------



## aeidian (Sep 7, 2011)

So where do we get it? Samsung has to leak it or whatever?


----------



## PowerWolve (Feb 12, 2012)

Synzael said:


> This should be El2 Clean. 95% sure and damn its only 5kb too big for the forum uploader
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4HZ85A8X
> EDIT: El2 is the stock kernel mine came with, EK1 is most subsequent versions AFAIK.


Since megaupload is now shut down, could you possibly post it to dropbox or something? Thanks for your help.


----------

